# Really bad day at the range!



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

Hello to all, So I loaded my glock 23 my FN and my new HK and head off for a few hours of me time. Well I started with the range putting me on lane twelve which i hate in the corner first stall next to the door. So I get set up and rack 10 fresh rounds in the new HK P2000sk 9mm and start to pull the trigger and noticed the the HK has a smooth but long trigger pull,anyway I empty 2 new mags and pull the target back in and inspect it to only fine I was way way way off the mark, so in my mind I saying it' the gun not me! So I pull out my Fn 9mm and rack 16 rnd's and pull the trigger and rapid fire three times "OOPS" (HK tigger messed with me all day) but the same result shooting it is a little better but not much Still hight left. So out comes the glock and well same thing! I was so far high left that I could not have of saved my own life if in real instance. well not giving up I pull out the HK again, and shoot 4 rnds' and then the gun had a FTE and the slide is locked up big time, so I have to get a range master and he fights with for a while, comes back and said that the spent cartidge had expaned in the barrel, so I put the HK back togather and bam, same thing happens again.so I gave up and came home. Now that I have that out of the way my question is the HK cost alot of money, was it the gun, or the ammo? The range says ammo! what do you think? And my second question is could the lane your in, affect the way you shoot?


----------



## Willy D (Jun 5, 2008)

I say the lane you are in will definitely screw with you...it is not the lane, it is how you FEEL about the lane that creeps in and you know that being on target is alot to do with your head, your thoughts and your mind set..

As far as the HK?? I don't know what to tell you....Were you shooting reloads??

Willy


----------



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

No reloads new SB. And yes the lane was in my head it also had the the double target hangers, one on the right and one on the left which i can't stand.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Some days are just like that. Bummer about the stuck case, I'd try different ammo next time.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Even a bad day at the range beats a good day at work.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

If a lane bugs you out, how do expect to handle shooting in a real life self defense situation? It's possible it was the ammo, it's possible there is a problem with the gun which I doubt, it's possible it needs a proper lube job and it is also possible that you were not gripping the gun properly to allow the action to cycle the empty casings properly. I would give the gun a thorough cleaning and lube, maybe try a different brand of ammo, pay attention to my grip and make adjustments if necessary.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Well...Bad ammo can mess with a gun but the thing that keeps me wondering is how much room you have in that chamber to allow a whole lot of swelling?

You said SB ammo...That mean Seller and Bellot? That ammo is east European made and runs a little hot. U would change ammo and see what happens just to rule that out. If the new ammo does it there's a problem.

Your off target most likely was not the gun but was the shooter. Three guns can't all have the same problem and they all be different. I left of center issue for a right handed shooter usually means you have too little finger on the trigger and are pushing the gun a little. If your left handed (like me) then it be too much finger causing a pull. A small flinch in any direction will look more pronounced the longer the distance you are from your target.

It sounds like you need to spend more time in the slot you don't like. You should be able to fire your weapon(s) anywhere.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

The only time I switch lanes is if the guy to my left is shelling me with hot brass... that gets a little disruptive... LOL

Otherwise, trade that golden HK on two XDs and then you won't need to worry about ammo choice...

JW


----------



## Willy D (Jun 5, 2008)

Quote:
If a lane bugs you out, how do expect to handle shooting in a real life self defense situation?

Exactly....When I first started shooting at the range I go to, I used to use the room to the right...I always shot in the middle lanes and never picked an outside lane (next to a wall)...It just felt comfy...I never thought about it...One day the right side was full and I had to go in the room to the left..Lighting was different, it was more cramped and just felt strange in that room...I shot bad in that room and always wanted to go in the other room...Then if I shot against a wall, it bothered me....So I started to think about things and thought of exactly what unpecador said...At that point all I thought about when I shot was the gun, the target and what I did to make the gun hit where I wanted...Now I can...That was a mental block that I created for myself...Knowing full well that in the case of me actually having to pull and fire, I would more likely be in a place or a body position that was not standing, relaxing and taking my time to hit the target....

I would say chances are that someway, somehow, you are influencing the gun with your trigger pull...Try to dry fire and see if you (or someone else) can see what the barrel is doing when you actually break the shot...Your trigger finger could be infuencing the gun at a place that is not actually on the trigger or the muscles in your hand could be moving the gun when you squeeze...

Willy


----------



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks to all points well taken, buy no means do I feel like an expert shooter,I try to go to the range once a week and shoot 300 rnd's per time.
One thing i am going to start doing is only take one gun to the range instead of six. And work with that gun until i achieve accept goals. And as far as the ammo goes I would like to say that both times the HK had FTE we had to pull the shell with pliers. And I did shot speer g dot and wolf fine.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Good idea, I have only two handguns and I still take one at a time to the range unless my wife is with me. I would suggest not to use that same ammo for the HK anymore and if it worked well with Speer then there you go. The Walmart WWB functions good in my HK and Speer functions flawlessly.


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

kcdano said:


> Thanks to all points well taken, buy no means do I feel like an expert shooter,I try to go to the range once a week and shoot 300 rnd's per time.
> One thing i am going to start doing is only take one gun to the range instead of six. And work with that gun until i achieve accept goals. And as far as the ammo goes I would like to say that both times the HK had FTE we had to pull the shell with pliers. And I did shot speer g dot and wolf fine.


If you go the range once a week you should probably be close to an "expert" target shooter....or a least a "marksman". Have you had any coaching? Do you have any friends who shoot competition? I'm asking because it sounds like your issue was all trigger control (as far as were the bullets were landing). Next time you go out ignore the conditions....FOCUS on the front sight and the trigger. Pull the trigger by slowly adding pressure until there is a surprise BANG. Watch that front sight and don't let it move while you're adding pressure. Pull straight back. Your grip should be applying all it's force against the front and rear of the grip, no pressure against the side (watch those fingers). Try that next time and see what happens. Remember....surprise Bang! Once you get it down you can slowly start the make a more purposeful pull on the trigger.....but if your going for ultimate accuracy it should be a surprise bang every time.


----------

